# Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee



## AngelMoritz (26. April 2009)

Moin,Moin...bin neu in diesem Forum und habe vor, über Pfingsten in Dahme SH vom Kleinboot in der Ostsee auf Dorsch & CO zu Angeln. Da ich keinerlei Erfahrung habe wo man den Fisch, in der weite des Meeres sucht und hoffentlich auch findet, würde ich mich sehr über Tipps freuen worauf man beim Angeln vom Kleinboot achten sollte. Das Boot ist lt. Vermieter mit Echolot ausgestattet.

Vielen Dank im voraus, ein nicht wissender Binnenangler


----------



## astacus (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Moin,

besorg Dir eine Seekarte von dem Gebiet. Bei Wind aus Ost nicht raus. 

Das Riff vor dem Leuchtturm. Dorsch, Meerforelle
Sagasbank. Dorsch, Meerforelle, Plattfisch. Für Kleinboote nur was bei Ententeich)
10m Linie. Fische siehe oben.
Grüße Astacus


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Hallo,
halt dich für die paar Tage einfach am "Schwarzen Grund" fest. Die Sagasbank ist doch eine Ecke weg, und finden muß man dort die Plätze auch noch. Zwischen dem Leutturm Dahme und
der schwar/gelben Tonne draußen erstreckt sich der "Scharze Grund". Dort kannst du mit dem Echolot schöne Kanten suchen und auch Dorschansammlungen. Ich mag auch noch sehr gern ,den Strandbereich der sich Richtung Norden anschließt. Dort hatte ich zwischen 6 und 10m oft sehr schöne Dorsche.
Draußen an der Tonne endet das Riff und es geht steil nach unten. Du hast dort schnell Tiefen um die 20m, viel Strömung und auch Futterfische. Hier gibts auch immer schöne Fische.
Ich schleppe zwar immer, aber der eine oder andere ordentlich Fisch solllte sich auch mit
den Spinnrute fangen lassen. Es ist ein Hotspot für Meerforellen...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Noch ein gut gemeinter Rat fürs Boot: IMMER eine Rettungsweste tragen und ein kleines Boot ist nichts für Kunstturner


----------



## AngelMoritz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Vielen Dank für die Infos...eine Seekarte aus dem Gebiet habe ich schon besorgt, nur dann geht es los die Fische zu finden und vor allem zu fangen...


----------



## AngelMoritz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Danke, das Boot ist mit allen Rettungsmitteln ausgestattet...und kein Fisch ist es wert die Gesundheit oder das Leben zu gefährden...


----------



## AngelMoritz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Nach Seekarte sieht das Gebiet am Schwarzen Grund ganz Interessant aus, nur wie weit muss mann raus fahren um in die Guten Fanggebiete zu kommen ?, und vor allem womit fängt man ? Naturködermontagen oder Klassisch Pilken, es ist nicht leicht für einen Binnenangler die Meeresfischerei.


----------



## astacus (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Pilken, Gummiteile. Ich persönlich favorisiere schlanken Blinker (ca. 20g) in der Andrift. Als Rute Spinnrute Wg bis 60g. Zum Schleppen Tauchscheiben.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

Hallo AngelMoitz,

wo hast Du das Boot denn gemietet (bei wem)?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

hallo zusammen

hab vor anfang august mit einem kleinboot
von fehmarn aus bissi zu pilken:q

kennt jemand ein guten bootsverleih??
und stellen wo man mit so einer nussschale
gut fängt...

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Reisender (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*



Pizza-Service schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> hab vor anfang august mit einem kleinboot
> von fehmarn aus bissi zu pilken:q
> ...



www.Fehmarn-Boote.de 

Da kannst du den Sascha fragen, der hat auch tips wo grade gefangen wird !!#6


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

@Reisender danke für den tipp


----------



## makrelen-manu (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

schau mal hier:
da sind immer die Aktuellen Fangmeldungen von og. Sascha
http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php?p=29732

scheint momentan ganz gut zu laufen

Boote kannst du dir dort oder auch bei 
www.motorboote-neumann.de 
mieten.
Bin dort eigentlich immer ganz zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Pizza-Service (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln vom Kleinboot auf der Ostsee*

dank dir makrelen-manu|supergri

gruß Pizza


----------

